# western Australia swords



## cory (Jun 15, 2005)

greetings everyone, i live in western australia and i have always wanted to get into some form of kenjutsu or iaido or even temishi-giri. Does any one know of a good shop in perth i might be able to buy a fairly decent sword?. I also live in bunbury, does anyone also know of a school in or around bunbury that does kenjutsu? i havent had much luck, thanks for ur help.


----------



## Ralutin (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi,

Try contacting the Budokan Academy in Canning Vale:

Home page: http://www.budokan.com.au/index.htm
Schedule and contact information: http://www.budokan.com.au/time.htm
E-mail: budokan@willowpond.com.au or lrebecca@cyllene.uwa.edu.au

They teach jujutsu, iaido/iaijutsu, kendo, jodo and kenbu and they should also be able to hook you up with local retailers.

Please wait until you receive advice from one of their instructors before buying a sword on your own.

Good luck!


----------



## cory (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks ralutin, ill check it out


----------



## silatman (Jun 18, 2005)

Cant help much with the post you could try Giri martial arts on Albany highway Canningvale , great to see a west aussie on the boards and a southwest one at that but!!


----------



## Genin Andrew (Jun 23, 2005)

Giri martial arts store is a great shop, its pretty jam packed with goodies at reasonable prices. If you are interested in getting a sword i wouldnt recommend buying their swords in store, unfortunately they are the cheap $100 stainless ones that can be dangerous due to poor quality. However Giri do sell some nice Bokken for $30 Australian, the store is definately worth a look,

Good luck with finding a dojo and your training.


----------



## Kane (Jul 8, 2005)

cory said:
			
		

> greetings everyone, i live in western australia and i have always wanted to get into some form of kenjutsu or iaido or even temishi-giri. Does any one know of a good shop in perth i might be able to buy a fairly decent sword?. I also live in bunbury, does anyone also know of a school in or around bunbury that does kenjutsu? i havent had much luck, thanks for ur help.


 Australia? Correct if I'm wrong, but I thought swords were banned.


----------



## silatman (Jul 8, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Australia? Correct if I'm wrong, but I thought swords were banned.



You just cant kill people with them.


----------

